# Umlaute werden falsch gedruckt



## trainmen (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo, mein Problem ist das Umlaute falsch gedruckt werden. Ü, ü, Ä, ä, Ö, ö werden als Ä und irgendwelche Zeichen ausgedruckt z.b. ü = Ä1/4 . Ich drucke über eine Java Anwendung und hab sonst keine Problem wenn ich über eine andere Anwendung drucke. Wenn ich über das Terminal drucke mit dem Befehl  
	
	
	
	





```
echo "test Ä ä Ö ö Ü ü" |lp -dBon
```
 wird es ohne Probleme gedruckt, dass gleiche gilt für Kwrite. Ich weiss zwar nicht ob ich hier richtig im Forum bin, aber ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann. Ach so und an der Java Anwendung selber kann ich nichts ändern.    
	
	
	
	





```
System:  Opensuse 13.1;  Java JRE 1.8.0;  Cups 1.5.4
```
    Gruß trainmen


----------



## AntiMuffin (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 
also das ü = Ä1/4 ist hängt mit dem Encoding zusammen. Da du ja die Java Anwendung selbst nicht ändern kannst würde ich evtl mal schaun ob du evtl. am drücker das Encoding umstellen kannst.

Gruß,
AntiMuffin


----------



## trainmen (9. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Antwort, dass mit dem Encoding war schon meine Vermutung. Okay wenn ich dann an Java nix ändern kann, so werde ich mich mal schlau machen ob ich was an Cups ändern kann. Weil ich habe, dass gleich Problem auch mit anderen Druckern und so wird es an Cups liegen.  

Gruß trainmen


----------

